# Talk cockatiel you get a thumbs up from Charlie *[email protected]@k*



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I think Charlie likes talk cockatiel, I caught him on it

*"WOW, this site is soooo good!"*









*"Um, I wasn't on it, honest"*









*" I love you mummy (look cute and maybe she will go away)"*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes the cutest little thing ever! just so curious it seems!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

hahaha How long have you had him? He's so funny!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, love the pics!!! Looove Charlie!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I have had Charlie just over a week and a half now


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

This is adorable...Charlie is very lucky to have you as his mom...for only having him less than two weeks, I would say this little birdy is going to be very spoiled. He is so cute...give him (((hugs))) from me


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*I have*



tielmom said:


> I would say this little birdy is going to be very spoiled. give him (((hugs))) from me


He is spolied and he says thank you for the hugs and I added a tickle with that. He just lovesssss a scratch. Their is a blog about him, i haven't been writing as i have no followers  Butif you want to join there will be more photos of him at: www.comeflywithcharlie.blogspot.com and his youtube trick account at: www.youtube.com/user/CockatielCharlie. Thank you for your comments


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw he so funny and so sweet


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> aw he so funny and so sweet


Thank you  He is entered in the COTM don't forget to vote..... only joking vote for whoever, tielmom i think is good  cute!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

When I get a chance I will check out your blog and join 
I just tried to join, but for some reason it is not let letting me...It will take time to figure out the problem...but I am going to watch Charlies trick now


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Tooo cute,


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well charlie's got my vote for the cotm!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

THANK YOU! yey, it is Charlie's first, he is a bit nervs but i am sure he will do fine


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Jynxstorm said:


> Tooo cute,


Thank you and thanks for your email


----------

